

Business Model 101: Why startups often fail at Freemium Model - techhacker
http://www.pluggd.in/freemium-business-model-and-startups-297/

======
ewams
With all of the freemium articles lately this is a pretty decent aggregation
of the arguments. I would like to have seen more information on what did not
work for others, but I understand that information may be hard to come by.

